# How can I improve my latex zombie suit



## SKullDaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

I just received the foundation to my zombie costume this year:










This bone suit is from Creature Corps and cost $300.
http://creaturecorps.net/store.

As you can see. this suit is incredible. They really did a top notch job.

I plan on adding very heavily distressed clothing and a great zombie mask and gloves of course.

As good as this is, I feel the need to make it even better and I would love some suggestions.

Here are my ideas so far

- Hot glue moss in between ribs, around bones and here and there.

- Glue some worms and a few bugs here and there.

- Add some liquid latex and tissue paper skin to make it look like flesh is still falling off the bones

- I know an expert artist who can help with some airbrushing. I don't know what approach to take with this though.

Any other ideas what I can add to this latex suit?

Thanks
Skulldaddy


----------



## Fangoria (Oct 26, 2008)

My first thought is that this suit is going to be hot as the seventh level of hell, looks wicked awesome!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

A portable fan....


----------



## halloweenfiend (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah that thing is probably going to be really hot. You might try getting some small thin ice packs (like ones that are used for kids who fall and get a bump. I think some are called "boo boo bye bye" and things like that) and put them inside. Maybe not freeze them completely but just to a point where they'll keep you cool. 
And before you do anything to the suit I would put it on with the clothes over it. You never know you might be happy with just that?
Keep us updated on what you do


----------



## Nightmare_trance (Sep 10, 2008)

SpookywoodsFX does some suits as well. Here is a picture of one of their suits with some extras, might give some ideas. I wore one of their Foot soldiers last year... I can vouch... they are HOT!


----------

